# Which swamp cooler set up is better on solar?



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll be using a swamp/evaporative cooler and I'm not sure which one will be more 'economical' to run on solar panels. I'm not that worried about initial costs since they are pretty close, but rather which one will be the better choice over the long haul.

I tried to direct link to the one that backwoods solar offers, but it just gives their main website address rather than linking to a specific product. The specifics for theirs is: 14 inch fan, 52 solar watts used with a 12v system....$980

If I get a regular swamp cooler like this http://www.lowes.com/pd_320736-1293...rentURL=?Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo= and then get a 1/2 hp DC motor to run it like this http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200381906_200381906 

I'm still trying to get a handle on watts, volts and amps, so please bear with me. The second set up uses 39 amps at 12 volts. I just plugged this into a 'calculator' and it say that the DC motor will use 468 watts. 

So the unit from backwoods solar will use about a 10th of the energy as the second unit? Am I figuring this correctly?


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
If you live in a climate that is suited to an evaporative cooler, it will use a lot less energy to produce the same amount of "coolth" as a conventional AC.

This site says "as much as 75% less electricity" for the evap cooler.
http://www.consumerenergycenter.org/home/heating_cooling/evaporative.html

There are some evaporative coolers out there that are made to operate on solar -- like this one: http://www.southwest-solar.com/


Gary


----------



## GregYohn (Jan 24, 2013)

Simple, find the lowest costing one for 110 volts and compare prices for 12 volt or 24 v. Then allow for energy losses to make 110 volts and you have your answer.


----------

